# June - What are you reading?



## Mycanid (Jun 2, 2007)

Ah ha! Got the thread in today. 

Well folks? What have you poked your noses into lately?   

I'm looking through some Icelandic sagas a bit ....


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 2, 2007)

Currently rereading Pages of Stone


----------



## Nuclear Platypus (Jun 2, 2007)

The New Destroyer - Guardian Angel

Now I just have to track down the older stuff.


----------



## Krug (Jun 2, 2007)

_Best American Essays 2005_, in between _Tales of the Old World_ (Warhammer).


----------



## papastebu (Jun 2, 2007)

_Small Gods_, by Terry Pratchett.
_Making Comics_, by Scott Mcloud.
_No Plot? No Problem!_, by Chris Baty. This last because I meant to make June be my NaNoWriMo, instead of November. I goofed, and played Xbox with my son all day.  I am starting again tomorrow.


----------



## Tetsubo (Jun 2, 2007)

Mysticism Sacred and Profane by R. C. Zaehner


----------



## Asmo (Jun 2, 2007)

Finished _Anansi boys_  - very good - and I´ve begun with _The Scar_  by China Miéville.

Asmo


----------



## Welverin (Jun 2, 2007)

I finished up Chapterhouse: Dune, and started No Mans Land so I can give it back to the friend who gave it to me.

Still working on Exalted the Fair Folk on the side.


----------



## Kralin Thornberry (Jun 2, 2007)

Expedition to the Demonweb Pits, Compete Champion, and The Final Mythal.


----------



## Mark CMG (Jun 2, 2007)

I'm finishing off some old Howard Pyle stuff before it has to go back to the library; _Otto of the Silver Hand_, _Twilight Land_, and _The Wonder Clock_.


----------



## Welverin (Jun 2, 2007)

I finished up Chapterhouse: Dune, and started No Mans Land so I can give it back to the friend who gave it to me.

Still working on Exalted the Fair Folk on the side.


----------



## Tolen Mar (Jun 2, 2007)

Starship Troopers, for like the 6th time.  I love that book.

It won't take me long, though.  I need to find another light read for afterwards.

Oh, and my library got a slew of Calvin and Hobbes collections, so I'm reading "Homocidal Psycho Jungle Cat" and "Scientific Progress Goes 'Boink'"


----------



## Pielorinho (Jun 2, 2007)

I love _The Scar_, can't stand _Starship Troopers_, and think a Saturday morning spent with _Calvin and Hobbes_ is just about perfect .

This morning i just finished reading The Well of Lost Plots, a book by Jasper Fforde that's a slapstick absurd murder mystery set in about two dozen famous novels.  Light reading, but pretty enjoyable.

Yesterday I finished Noisy Outlaws, Unfriendly Blobs, and Some Other Things..., *which I cannot recommend highly enough*.  The introduction, by Lemony Snicket, had me laughing louder than anything I've read in a very long time.  It contains stories by Nick Hornby, Neil Gaiman, Jonathan Safran Foer, Kelly Link, and a bunch of other top-notch writers.  My library had it in the juvenile section, which is I think a mistake:  it's more Young Adult, but it's the kind of YA book that any geek can appreciate.  Check it out!

Daniel


----------



## Wombat (Jun 2, 2007)

Just finished a re-read of _Harry Potter & the Half-Blood Prince_ in preparation for next month.

I think I'm going to take a turn at re-reading some Tanith Lee now, probably the _Paradys _books.  I also hav a couple of books on Mayan history that I want to poke into, but haven't decided on which one yet...


----------



## Wereserpent (Jun 2, 2007)

_The Dark Queen_ by Micheal & Teri Williams.  It is a Dragonlance book.


----------



## delericho (Jun 2, 2007)

Still reading "Shaman's Crossing" by Robin Hobb and "Expedition to the Demonweb Pits".

I did take a break to catch up on the last few Dungeon magazines, though, and finished 147 this morning.

Next up is probably "Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?".


----------



## Tolen Mar (Jun 3, 2007)

Oh, I forgot to mention the Living Greyhawk Gazetteer, since I recently joined a Greyhawk campaign (And bizzarely enough, never actually played in straight GH before).


----------



## PhoenixDarkDirk (Jun 3, 2007)

I've been reading the following books: _Fool Moon_ by Jim Butcher, professional wizard Harry Dresden investigates murders which look like they were done by werewolves; _Maskerade_ by Terry Pratchett, there's a haunted opera house on Discworld; _Star Wars: Outbound Flight_ by Timothy Zahn, a Jedi-led exploratory mission runs into some trouble in this background for the Trawn Trilogy; and _The Complete Short Stories of H. G. Wells_, the title should explain that one.


----------



## Decado (Jun 3, 2007)

I bought _Dead Witch Walking _ last night by Kim Harrison. I am only into the first chapter so far. I just finished the first 10 Dresden Files books and was looking for something in a similar genre and it caught my eye. I am a little leery of the explicit sex warning for the books as I am hoping it does not go all porno like the later Anita Blake books did. 

Decado


----------



## Ibram (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm finishing up on "America: The Last Best Hope pt 2" which is an amazing look at US history from WWII to the Reagan years (right now I'm at the mid '70s).

Next I'll be reading "Battlespace" by Ian Douglas, the continuation of a series that I was reading a few years ago (but never finished for reasons I cant quite remember).

I've also got a stack of CoC adventures to read through: "Shadows of Yog-Sothoth", "Mansions of Madness", "Tatters of the King", and "A Resection of Time"


----------



## Steel_Wind (Jun 4, 2007)

_Dragons of the Dwarven Depths_ - Weis & Hickman. 

It's the new "_Lost Chronicles_" series - filling in those deliberate gaps in the original DragonLance chronicles necessitated by not spoiling the classic module series when the books were first released 23 years ago.
_
Dragons of the Dwarven Depths_ covers the events in DL3 and DL4.  The prologue covers how Lord Verminaard did not "die" at the end of _Dragons of Autumn Twilight_. That alone was clever enough to hook me in. [Short strokes - he did die.] 

I really wish they would rewrite the original _Chronicles_. I know that Weis and Hickman would both like to do so - painfully aware that the prose in those novels (especially the first) was the result of their  first few tottering steps as authors.  Some hardcore fans would take such a re-write poorly it seems - so we get the _Lost Chronicles_ instead. 

It will have to do.


----------



## Zaukrie (Jun 4, 2007)

Just read Ysabel by Guy Gavriel Kay - I thought I wouldn't like it, and then couldn't put it down (and that was after just a few pages).

Now reading the Omnivore's Dilemna, about how America grows, manufactures, and eats its food.


----------



## Glyfair (Jun 4, 2007)

Nuclear Platypus said:
			
		

> The New Destroyer - Guardian Angel




I've read this recently.  It definitely goes back to the classic flavor (rather than the last handful in the series that seem to have missed the point).

Right now I'm reading _Tros of Samothrace_ by Talbot Mundy (thanks to rereading the "Giants in the Earth" series) in between books of the Rabbi mystery series by Harry Kemelman.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Jun 4, 2007)

Books Started and Completed as of June 1'st
Star Wars: Legacy of the Force: Sacrifice
Eberron: The Inquisitives - Bound by Iron

Books in Que:
Eberron: The Inqusitives - Night of the Long Wolf or something..(started it earlier today, only 1 chapter in though :-()
Forgotten Realms: Unclean by Richard Lee Beyers


Need...more...I'll be done by wendesday!

Finished night of the Long Shadow on monday. Only managed to get through 75% of Unclean today but the book doesn't flow as well as some of Richard Lee Beyers other works.

I think I'm gonna pick up all the sembia books.


----------



## S. Baldrick (Jun 5, 2007)

"Kothar - Barbarian Swordsman" by Gardner F. Fox.


----------



## Exquisite Dead Guy (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm woefully behind on FR novels.  Currently reading (and enjoying) the _Threat From The Sea_ trilogy by Mel Odom.  Still got a huge stack after my foray to a few of the local used book stores, not to mention all the cool new ones coming out.


----------



## horacethegrey (Jun 6, 2007)

Just bought a bunch of _Doctor Who_ novels at a booksale and am busy leafing through them. Most of them are of the Eighth Doctor (played by Paul Mcgann), but some are past Doctor adventures involving the Fourth. I also have a Ninth Doctor adventure that I'm busy with right now.


----------



## Storm Raven (Jun 6, 2007)

I keep a collection of bookmarks around, and when I finish a book, I put the bookmark into a book from my unread pile and put it on the bottom of the "to be read" stack. Right now, my stack looks like this:

_The Lost World_ - Crichton
_Sphere_ - Crichton
_Merlin's Godson_ - Munn
_Revolt in 2100_ - Heinlein
_The Cat Who Walks Through Walls_ - Heinlein
_Otherness_ - Brin
_Crashlander_ - Niven
_A Hole in Space_ - Niven
_All the Myriad Ways_ - Niven
_The Flight of the Horse_ - Niven
_Convergent Series_ - Niven

This will probably take me a couple weeks, or possibly the whole month if I get slammed at work.


----------



## Blue (Jun 6, 2007)

Rereading Zelazny's Amber series for the Nth time.  Forgot how cool Corwin was, and how cool Merlin wasn't.

Just finished On Stranger Tides by Tim Powers.  Big fan of his, this was one I couldn't find and a fellow bookophile friend loaned it to me.  (If you want to read something of his, I suggest Anubis Gates as a gateway in, but the Last call "series" is probably my favorite, that or Declare.)

Awaiting my copy of Dzur by Steven Brust.  I haven't picked up the most recent one even though it's been out for a while.  That'll make me put down Amber, but only because I'm past Corwin.    (That's no disrespect to Brust - Zelazny at his best is a powerful force in the universe.)

Cheers,
=Blue(23)


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 6, 2007)

Started reading Beatiful Stranger (Hope Donahue) last night. I'm off to read some more.


----------



## Krug (Jun 6, 2007)

Packed a copy of Stephen King's _The Gunslinger_ for my trip to France.


----------



## jonathan swift (Jun 6, 2007)

_Tales of the Old World_, a short story collection set in the Warhammer Fantasy universe. Some really good stuff.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 6, 2007)

Merlin, I forget who the author is, though I want to say Stephen R. Donaldson

The rest are rpg books right now

I just finished Dread Codex by Adamant Entertainment

I'm close to finishing Tome of Magic (3e).

Burok Torn City Under Siege by SSS.

I plant to start Mercenaries by AEG next and Monsternomicon 3.5


----------



## Steve Jung (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm reading_ The Mystery Science Theater 3000 Amazing Colossal Episode Guide._ After that I'll probably read_ Star Trek: Vanguard #3: Reap the Whirlwind._


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jun 7, 2007)

I just finished _Dragonfly_ by Frederic S. Durbin and am currently reading _In the Land of Time and Other Fantasy Tales_ by Lord Dunsany.


----------



## Mallus (Jun 7, 2007)

Just finished _Superluminal_ by Tony Daniel. It's the sequel to _Metaplanetary_ and hands-down, the best, most slam-bang entertaining pair of books that no-one but me and my friend Jeff have read. They're a little like Tom Robbins writing Buck Rogers for the post-singularity crowd... what's not to love? They're so much more entertaining than John C. Wright's "Golden Age" trilogy, which was published around the same time.

Next, I try to finish a book I've put down and picked up a few times; C.S. Friedman's _This Alien Shore_. I've come to realize that, while I like her characters and plots, her bland and slightly... _confessional_ prose style really puts me off.

After that, Michael Chabon's _The Yiddish Policeman's Union_. I can't wait. In fact, the odds are good I put _This Alien Shore_ down yet again.


----------



## Asmo (Jun 7, 2007)

Mallus said:
			
		

> Next, I try to finish a book I've put down and picked up a few times; C.S. Friedman's _This Alien Shore_. I've come to realize that, while I like her characters and plots, her bland and slightly... _confessional_ prose style really puts me off.




"confessional prose style" ? Can you expand on that? 

Asmo


----------



## Mycanid (Jun 7, 2007)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> I'm finishing off some old Howard Pyle stuff before it has to go back to the library; _Otto of the Silver Hand_, _Twilight Land_, and _The Wonder Clock_.




GREAT STUFF!


----------



## Mallus (Jun 7, 2007)

Asmo said:
			
		

> "confessional prose style" ? Can you expand on that? Asmo



Her prose often comes off sounding like blog entries written in the 3rd person. Too much free indirect discourse. The POV is situated too close in to the characters, or not close enough. 

Like an friend telling you about her exciting day in a really boring manner.


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Jun 7, 2007)

Put aside the Dresden files (Just finsied Book 3) to read "The Name of the Wind" by Patrick Rothfuss.

Really spectacular debut novel!!


----------



## Randolpho (Jun 8, 2007)

Star Wars RPG: Saga Edition. 

It's a real page-turner!


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Jun 11, 2007)

Mallus said:
			
		

> Just finished _Superluminal_ by Tony Daniel. It's the sequel to _Metaplanetary_ and hands-down, the best, most slam-bang entertaining pair of books that no-one but me and my friend Jeff have read.



Sigh... I read and very much liked the original short story in Dozois' collection years back so was really excited when _Metaplanetary_ came out. It was a great book but I felt a bit betrayed at the end when it didn't wrap up because there was no mention anywhere on the cover or first few pages of this being an (unfinished) series.  

So I was pretty happy a few weeks ago when I stumbled upon _Superluminal_ in the local library. Finally a chance to learn what happens to everyone!

But they did it to me again! Thanks to the massive appendecies at the back of the book, the book just stops a good 75 pages from the back of the book. There's no wrap up of the story, and in fact it ends just as things are starting to get particularly interesting. And from what I'm reading online no further books are planned.  :\ 

Just trying to save someone from the disappointment I faced...


----------



## Wombat (Jun 13, 2007)

Hauled out some Tanith Lee I hadn't read in a bit -- _Tales from the Flat Earth_.  Great stuff.


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (Jun 13, 2007)

Finally picked up _Dune_.  Definitely interesting so far.


----------



## Michael Tree (Jun 19, 2007)

I finished The Amazing Adventures of Kavalier and Clay last week.  Now I'm almost finished Snow Crash.  I haven't read any Stephenson before, and it wasn't as wahoo as I was expecting, but it was still a fun read.  On the side, I'm reading short stories from The Ladies of Grace Adieu by Susanna Clarke, and The Lone Ranger and Tonto Fistfight in Heaven by Sherman Alexie.  I saw Alexie do a live reading/performance last week, and literally couldn't breathe from laughing so hard.  The book is much more depressing than he is, but in a good, deep way, and it has plenty of the funny too.

Next up, I'm probably going to read The Fionavar Tapestry by Guy Gavriel Kay.  It's one of the only books by him that I haven't read yet.


----------



## Krug (Jun 19, 2007)

I picked up _Digital Fortress_ by Dan Brown at the hotel's book dump and wished I hadn't. Urgh bloody awful. At the Paris airport only _Angels and Demons_ stood out and I bought it. It was a bit better, though some parts still made me roll my eyes. A Mach 15 plane... yeah right. 

Also read Ian Rankin's _The Flood_ which is quite a good Scottish gothic story, as well as being his first novel. Not exceptional, but not bad either.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm finally getting to read Amber.  I finished book 9 and should get book 10 done soon.


----------



## Vigilance (Jun 19, 2007)

Essential Avengers #3. God I love this series. It's especially nice to be able to read them. My originals are too expensive to read lol. 

Chuck


----------



## Tolen Mar (Jun 20, 2007)

So I wrapped up Starship troopers (working ten hour days really cut into my reading time and slowed me down).

Picked up the hobbit, but put it back down.  I'm not ready to read it through a fourth time yet.

So now I have 'The Butlerian Jihad.'

What did everyone think of the Dune Prequels?  I've read Dune, and started to read Messiah, but have't gotten any further in the series than that.


----------



## Pozatronic (Jun 20, 2007)

Michael Tree said:
			
		

> Next up, I'm probably going to read The Fionavar Tapestry by Guy Gavriel Kay.  It's one of the only books by him that I haven't read yet.




Kay is such a great writer. Most of his work has more of an "historical" feel than a high fantasy feel, except for this one (and maybe Tigana). The first book in the trilogy is called "The Summer Tree", and it's really good. The only things I don't like about it is his magic system and the fact that there's a dwarf named Matt Sorrin. I'm sorry, but that always bugged me. I'm pretty sure this series is a commentary on how high fantasy is always borrowing from Tolkien, but maybe I'm just looking into it too much? It hits a snag in the second book, and by the third it gets a little heavy handed. Still, it's worth the read, and even if it's his worst work it's still better than 89% of fantasy that's out there. If you haven't read Ysabel yet, make you sure you hold off because I hear there are some cameos in it.


----------



## Steel_Wind (Jun 20, 2007)

I must shamefacedly admit that I am not "reading" as such as I am listening to books on my Ipod.

The series that has captured my utter amazement is Patrick O'Brian's Master & Commander   series. The mode of writing is utterly thick and deliberately in the erudite mode of speech of the day in favor amongst the chattering classes. Throw in the naval terminology in which one is literally immersed and it is extremely tough slogging to read. I never could get by reading the first two chapters in _Master & Commander_ ever before - it just put me in such a fuddle I couldn't get by the prose and terminology.

But on audio it was easier - difficult to be sure - but easier.  

After a few painful chapters I got over the hump and fell in love with this stuff. I *FINALLY* get it. The prose of O'Brian is utterly authentic of the period  - that's why he writes it the way he does. It's supposed to be immersive, and make it feel authentic and transportive and it does and it is. 

In my respectful opinion, Tom Clancy, naval historian that he was, must have read O'Brian before he started writing his own novels. Because I tell you, Tom Clancy  **RIPPED OFF** Patrick O'Brian. Completely and utterly - Tom Clancy is, in fact, a Patrick O'Brian pastiche, without the prose and substituting high tech of the 20th and 21st centuries for the high tech of the 18th Century - featured by O'Brian.

Tom Clancy did not invent the techno thriller; Patrick O'Brian did. It just so happened that Patrick O'Brian's tech happened to be in the Age of Sail and used canon and roundshot, musket and ball, royals and mizzens. 

As for the audio books, they are *brilliantly* narrated and feel so amazingly **real** I cannot help but recommend them to anyone. 

I fully intend to spend my summer deeply enmeshed in the Napoleonic Wars and the Royal Navy with Captain Jack Aubrey and Dr. Stephen Maturin as my companions _de guerre_.


----------



## Elephant (Jun 20, 2007)

Perdido Street Station.  I picked it up after reading about it in Dragon several months back.


----------



## Tetsubo (Jun 20, 2007)

THE WILD EDGE LIFE AND LORE OF THE GREAT ATLANTIC BEACHES
by Philip Kopper


----------



## WayneLigon (Jun 20, 2007)

Working away at SM Sterling's _Dies the Fire_; I'm about half-way through it. So far, this is one of the best end-of-modern-civilization books I've ever read. Because of what happens, it effectively drops them back to about the year 1000 without the potential of ever moving much past that (though I'm wondering if they get hold of a working steam engine; that should still work fine, which will allow travel again at least).


----------



## Zaukrie (Jun 20, 2007)

I had my doubts about Ysabel, but it was very, very good. Fastest read of any Kay book written yet, but still well written.


----------



## Wombat (Jun 20, 2007)

Steel_Wind said:
			
		

> The series that has captured my utter amazement is Patrick O'Brian's Master & Commander   series.
> 
> ...
> 
> After a few painful chapters I got over the hump and fell in love with this stuff. I *FINALLY* get it. The prose of O'Brian is utterly authentic of the period  - that's why he writes it the way he does. It's supposed to be immersive, and make it feel authentic and transportive and it does and it is.




Yep, this is what I love about the O'Brian books -- I feel like I am utterly in the period.  I actually have suggested to multiple people who were interested in reading ther series to start with Book 2 (_Post Captain_) rather than Book 1 (_Master & Commander_), simply because it is a more accessible plot -- sort of Horatio Hornblower meets Jane Austen.  The first book is a bit dense, including a 3/4 page argument by the crew as to just what kind of a ship they are on ("No, I think if you look, it is closer to a barquantine...").

For all that and all that, I love Jack, Stephen, Sophie, Diane, Pullings, Bonden, and all the rest deeply.  I have made the full sail with them twice through and will probably do it again.  

But for the moment, I am reading _The Popol Vuh_, tales of the Mayan Twin Heroes and the arrival of Proper People in the Sky-Earth.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jun 20, 2007)

I just finished Tim Powers' _Last Call._  The book' was a fast read even for its hefty 540 page count.  Alot happened in the book, and due to the pacing you have little time to rest before the next event happens.  Then again, you sort of expect that considering that the characters are primarily poker players.


----------



## Pielorinho (Jun 20, 2007)

I just read my first O'Brien recently, and it was pretty great.  My wife is a huge fan of the series.

If you like that, here are a few others you might enjoy:
-_The Count of Monte Cristo_.  I've heard it called the best adventure novel ever written, and if it's not the best, it's pretty close.  My mom printed out a cheat-sheet of characters for the book, which is a pretty good idea.  It's convoluted, gripping, emotional, and everything a book oughtta be.  Also it's really long, but I never got bored while reading it.  Find it and enjoy it!
-The Three Musketeers.  It's also by Dumas, and honestly I didn't like it as well, but it has some tremendous action sequences--and the musketeers are such thorough louts (they kinda make Belkar look like a good guy) that they're a lot of fun to read.
-The Phoenix Guard, by Stephen Brust.  It's simultaneously an homage to and parody of Dumas's writing, and once you realize what he's doing (and give up on trying to understand everything at the beginning), it's utterly hilarious.
-Jonathan Strange and Mr. Norrell.  Another modern book that pays homage to 19th-century novels, although these are more the Bronte-type novels (only with adventure).
-Flashman books.  Kinda like O'Brien, if Captain Jack Aubrey were a racist, sexist coward and scoundrel, and were dedicated to teh funny.

Daniel


----------



## BadMojo (Jun 21, 2007)

BrooklynKnight said:
			
		

> Finished night of the Long Shadow on monday.




Is that the one by Paul Crilley?  If so, how is it?  I have that in my "to read" queue as well.

Right now I'm reading one of the Del Rey Conan collections (the one with People of the Black Circle).

I just finished the second Eberron "Blade of the Flame" book by Tim Waggoner, which was a big letdown from the first book.  The writing just seemed really awkward and the interaction between the characters seemed off (the interaction between Ghaji and Diran was one of the best parts of the first book).  The story itself seemed like basic "destroy the evil McGuffin" stuff.

Before that was Paul Kemp's "Shadowbred" which was just awesome and probably deserves a thread of its own.


----------



## Steel_Wind (Jun 21, 2007)

Pielorinho said:
			
		

> I just read my first O'Brien recently, and it was pretty great.  My wife is a huge fan of the series.
> 
> If you like that, here are a few others you might enjoy:




I've looked for Flashman in the past - mainly as GRRM loves it and my suspicion, between his love for Flashman as well as Bernard Cornwell was that I was missing out on some great historical fiction that GRRM was paying some homage to in the historical feel of SoIaF.

Have you read Cornwell's Sharpe series? I've suspected that Sharpe would prove to be something I would like greatly, I just have not got around to it yet and as I have been on a bit of a Naval kick this year, O'Brian was more appealing topically. 

Between Patrick O'Brian's _Master & Commander_ series and Bernard Cornwell's _Sharpe_ series, I have a feeling I may be re-fighting the Napoleonic Wars for the next year or two.

Which, by the by, is not a bad thing. Fantasy is boring me dreadfully these days, but the historical yarn is not only a guilty pleasure - it's an informative one.


----------



## Pielorinho (Jun 21, 2007)

Definitely see if you can track down _Flashman_.  He's not for the easily offended, but he's a total hoot.

I've not read Sharpe's books.  I'll have to look for them!

And if you're having fun with the Napoleonic Wars, I doubly recommend _The Count of Monte Cristo_:  Napoleon has a brief cameo, but it's critical to the plot.

Daniel


----------



## BadMojo (Jun 21, 2007)

Steel_Wind said:
			
		

> Have you read Cornwell's Sharpe series? I've suspected that Sharpe would prove to be something I would like greatly, I just have not got around to it yet and as I have been on a bit of a Naval kick this year, O'Brian was more appealing topically.




I've only read one the of the Sharpe books, but it was great historical fiction.  Lots of fun t read and a nice mix of proper history and Sharpe himself kicking some serious butt.  The historical accuracy is good and the author actually notes in the afterward where he deviated from actual history.


----------



## Psionicist (Jun 21, 2007)

Just read: John Connolly - Every Dead Thing. Dark, gruesome thriller. Recommended.

Currently Reading: Harry Potter and the Philosophers Stone. I never read the Harry Potter books, but now when the series is coming to an end I figured I'd read them this summer. 

Currently Reading: Ayn Rand - We The Living. Ever since I read Atlas Shrugged, The Fountainhead and Anthem I've been planning to read this, but I just can't get into it like the others.

Currently Reading: Linus Pauling - General Chemistry. For fun (i don't have to read this). Never was interested in chemistry, so I decided to check it out.

Will Read: John Connolly - Dark Hollow

Will Read: Neal Stephenson - Quicksilver. I enjoyed Cryptonomicon and Snow Crash, so this seems interesting.

Will Read: Harry Potter book 2


----------



## Kunimatyu (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm currently reading Tim Powers' excellent _On Stranger Tides_.

If you're a PotC fan, you should read this book.


----------



## Ibram (Jun 22, 2007)

I've been reading "The Fabric of the Cosmos" by Brian Green.  Its a great bit that has realy helped explain some of the more complex aspects of relativity and quantum mechanics


----------



## Crothian (Jun 22, 2007)

I finished Amber and now I'm reading Patricia Briggs.  She has some good modern day were wolf like books.  Nothing groundbreaking in them but enjoyable.


----------

